# Extracting honey



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

First off you do not need to extract honey. This should go without saying since the extractor is a rather modern invention and folks have been using honey for ages prior to the extractors invention. Historically lots of folks simply placed the comb in a bag and squeezed the honey out. Let me suggest a technique I used long ago when I first acquired honeybees as a 4-H project. This technique uses the age old force of gravity (which pretty much works universally around the world). Get a rack (like you would use to broil meat in the oven and a medium depth pan that you place under the rack. Uncap comb using a warm knife and place the uncapped comb on rack overtop of medium depth pan. Wait until the honey drains via the force of gravity. Repeat process to opposite side of comb. This is not a very fast process, but if you are 'extracting a few frames' it will work just fine with NO capital outlay. 
panther passing in the night...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

A double bucket strainer works well. You can make one or buy one from Brushy Mt. You crush the comb and strain it. It's actually no more work than extracting and, while you will think it's messier, extracting is just as messy.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

1st. off what type of foundation are you using in your honey supers? I would hate. to see you waste the drawn comb as it takes quite a bit of honey and energy for the bees to draw it out. You can buy a very inexpensive ($100.00) extractor from dadant and we used one when we had 10 hives and it worked quite well. With 1 hive just for yourself you could also buy shorts (comb supers) use thin surplus and make comb honey instead. The Bee-O-Pac system you are thinking about is aimed at honey for marketing. It's expensive, bees don't like working in any of those types of set-ups and un-neccesary for 1 hive. Sooner or later you'll want an extractor if you plan to have extracted honey, better to invest now and increase production in later years with drawn comb in you supers. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

I'm a newbee and will be faced with the same issue. I just finished a class and one guy suggested a method similar to Tecumseh. He also said to place the pan with the gravity draining comb inside a car with windows rolled up for the heat.(Like I said I'm new and have not tried this.) Seems like a huge mess in the car if it is not set up properly. He said the heat would help the extracting process. What do you think Tecumseh???


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

sc-bee ask:
I'm a newbee and will be faced with the same issue. I just finished a class and one guy suggested a method similar to Tecumseh. He also said to place the pan with the gravity draining comb inside a car with windows rolled up for the heat.(Like I said I'm new and have not tried this.) Seems like a huge mess in the car if it is not set up properly. He said the heat would help the extracting process. What do you think Tecumseh??? 
tecumseh replies:
Not to be prickly, that tecumseh with a small t. I think the fellow is correct in believing that heat will make the process a bit faster, but it seems to me that the temperature within a closed automobile (I think something like 135 degrees) would likely melt the wax and create one hell of a mess. Often in commercial honey houses the honey is kept 'warm' (either heated room or grates in the floor) to make the extraction go a bit faster.
For tecumseh it seems a large waste to crush comb unless it is old, misshaped, or full of drone brood. It takes way too much time for the bees to pull out comb. Old time beekeepers would tell you that your capital was in that drawn comb, so use it wisely. Having said all this, I would say that Joel point made above about the future need for a extractor should not be overlooked. Two final thoughts: 1)with the decline of number of hives there should be a considerable amount of used extraction equipment and 2)beekeeping clubs use to own an extractor which members shared(I have no idea if this is still the case).
Wish you luck with the bees sc-bee. I hope to come to enjoy the girls as much as I. As always I am a.....
panther passing in the night..


----------

